# Hey Guys.



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

My Name is Catherine. Im 15 and from Texas. I have a 2 year old APHA mare and she is my life. Its my first time on here and im looking foward to meeting yall.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Catherine!  Have fun posting.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! We're a pretty good bunch here - see you on the forum!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome to the forum 

Hope you enjoy your stay 

Regards


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there! can't wait to see pics of your mare  have fun posting!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf!!!!! life ia not complete unless you own a paint!!! i love it! have a good time posting here!


----------

